# Miniature Smile Soda 1 FL OZ - any info



## herndonbottles (Mar 3, 2009)

This soda came out of a collection of bottles that I bought some time ago.  I found references on the web to the 2 1/2 oz size, but nothing on the 1 oz size that I have.  Any info on how common, value, or purpose of this little bottle would be appreciated.
 It's 4 1/2 in high and embossed Smile on the shoulder on oppposite side and towards the base PAT  JULY 11 1922 CONTENTS 1 FL OZ near the base.  The base has the Owens-Illinois mark (O in a diamond) with date code of 5; so probably made in 1935 or 1945.  Sorry about the quality of the picture.

 herndonbottles


----------



## madman (Mar 4, 2009)

yo check this out, that is a cool bottle! hope to dig one some day!   ---mike


----------



## herndonbottles (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike - Is your the 2.5 oz or the 1 oz size?  I'm guessing 2.5 oz.  Yours held vanilla flavoring  for making your own soda?  Interesting bottle - can't ask for more the bottle with label contents and the box.  I wonder which size is more common.

 herndonbottles


----------

